# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Upomoć!

## Fimka

Drage moje, evo sam nakon 4mes. dobila svoju drugu menstruaciju.. Ovo je pravi horor!
potrošila sam dve pakle uložaka , onih XXL, noćas se probudila u lokvi krvi.. ne znam šta mi je činiti?
Pomagajte, da li je neka imala ovakav problem?
Imam utisak da sam pola svoje krvi izgubila :shock:

----------


## MGrubi

da li osječaš vrtoglavicu i slabost?

----------


## Fimka

poprilično... sva sam nikakva  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MGrubi

odi kod doktora

pij sokove od cikle, oni su dobri za željezo
mislim da postoje neki biljni čajevi za smanjenje krvarenja, ali nemam sad knjigu kod sebe, pa ti ne mogu ništa reći
zasad

----------


## kljucic

I meni je 3. M bila takva. Curila sam ko iz pipe 10 dana, a cijela M je trajala 17! Bojala sam se kakva će bit sljedeća (jer prve dvije nisu bile takve), ali je bila normalna. Isto sam se zabrinula, ali je bilo sve ok.

----------


## sunčica vk

i moja prva m je bila katastrofa curila sam ko krava nisam uloške stigla mijenjati i to 9 dana biće da se maternica čisti  :Smile:  nadam se da druga bude bolja... mislim da će se i tvoja stabilizirati , sretno

----------


## elin

i ja tako. Prva strašno, druga skoro ništa, treća zovem bolnicu i ginekologa skupa. Veli ginekolog ako se ne smanji krvarenje dođi. Smanjilo se tek 5 dan, a do tada sam se budila u lokvama krvi, sjela bi i iza mene su ostajale lokve krvi. Kasnije se normaliziralo.

----------


## †vanesax

Za tako jako krvarenje i njegovo efikasno i nekontraindikovano zaustavljanje prva pomoć je čaj od lišća maline ili vrkuta.
2 kafene kašičice na 2,5 dl vrele (ne tek proključale, već malo prohlađene) vode. 10 minuta treba da odstoji i pije se u laganim gutljajima.
Trebalo bi popiti tog čaja bar 2-3 šolje  (od 2.5 dl) dnevno. Po potrebi i više.

----------

